# t5 light question



## bigrift (Aug 30, 2010)

i was on the garf site and saw they took t8 light bulbs wraped #4 copper wire in a 3 shape on the prongs and ran the wires to a ballast ( they used that plastic dip to protect the ends when the wire was attached to the bulb). i was woundering if this could be done also with t5 light bulbs and a t5 ballast. if you have tryed it id like to hear from you or if you know anything about this id like to hear it to.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

not sure of this being a fact or not... but i once talked to a man who attempted this with T5 lights and it caught his canopy on fire... thank goodness he was home at the time it happened ... i would really recommend against using this method (with any light really) .....

just my 2 cents...


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

+1 on the risk! Less risky to purchase the proper parts and make your own T5HO/T5NO from scratch or buy the whole thing. For T5HO, the reflector is important, the . I don't believe the T5HO ballast's are interchangeable (don't know about the T5NO).


----------

